
Use YUI instead of a whole mess of JavaSCript - jhubert
http://coderwall.com/p/80tb2w
======
geuis
Pro tip: Stay as far away from YUI as you can. YUI is _painful_ to work with.
Even after the changes that were done in the YUI3.x releases, it's still a
nightmare. Syntax is awful and all of the various components you have to
configure together are just more levels of bloat than you need.

People use jQuery + <insert other js frameworks> because they work better, are
easier to use, are lightweight, and don't trap you into using the entire
monolithic package that is offered by YUI.

------
tb303
this is a link to a person saying i like YUI because it has a gallery and
modules, oh and zillow uses it. case closed!

i like the internet because it has cats. it's better than phones, which
traditionally had no cats.

~~~
jhubert
The intent of the post is to start a conversation and to have people take
another look at YUI. After using jQuery for years in both small and large
projects, I took another look at YUI when 3.4 was released and I've really
been impressed. I don't think it gets the credit it deserves, mostly because
YUI 2 was such a beast. I realize I'm missing a lot of concrete reasoning in
the post, but that's primarily because I didn't want this to be a conversation
about the right and wrong ways, or simply a syntax comparison.

~~~
tb303
Then add some concrete reasoning and comparison. Do some work. Fuel the
conversation. Otherwise the only thing left is the assumption that you do not
understand the differences between the two tools. I'm a YUI-hater and jQ-fan,
so I appreciate what you're trying to do, but it needs some substance.

edit:

I don't mean to come off dickish. I started out writing my own AJAX libs in
2002-2003, started stealing some good ideas from Prototype in 2004-5,
eventually trusted my fate with jQ in 2006, and have facepalmed every time
anyone recommends we use YUI since the day of its release. It's like the worst
of both poles...it is neither a fluid, lightweight swiss-army knife like jQ,
nor a well-constructed application framework like ember. Instead it always
seemed to be a rigid set of off-the-shelf components that appealed to people
who liked to talk about design patterns but not actually build anything.

------
grassclip
Assuming you already know jQuery (since most everyone who works with js does),
what benefit is there to learning YUI over the jQuery based frameworks? It
seems like you would have to learn something new and complex anyway.

~~~
geuis
There are no benefits, unless you work at yahoo.

